# The Ultimate Dungeon



## Camelot (Mar 26, 2009)

You awaken.

You're in a room, stone all around.  The first feeling you get is that of being trapped.  Nowhere to go.  Torches light the room, nailed to the stone walls.  It's cold, too.  Why are you here, you wonder.  When this question pops into your head, you realize there are hundreds more questions you have too.  Where are you?  Not only that, but who are you?  It dawns on you that you have no idea who you are!  You look around the room and realize there are several others there too.  They look just as confused as you are.  You look at them, and at yourself, trying to find an identity you are familiar with.

A noble eladrin man, of fair height, garbed in the hides of a woolen beast.  A long quarterstaff is attached to his belt, along with a dusty book with yellowing pages.  Even in this dark dungeon room, nature still finds its way to the eladrin in the form of moss or insects.

A young githyanki, a teenage girl barely fifteen, but with the hardened look of an elder who has been through much.  An enormous greataxe is strapped to her shoulders, but at the same time a lute, with soft and pleasant features, is hanging at her side.

A tiefling woman, with the face of a devil and the eyes of a dragon, garbed in leather, holding a threatening longspear.  She seems somewhat distracted, but really she is merely aware of more presence in the room than you would expect.

An elf, muscular not only for an elf, but for a girl, yet she still retains the aura of an elven agility.  She has two scourges sheathed at her sides, and wears hide like the eladrin's.  She, too, is young, but looks more childlike and feminine than the githyanki.  She has a large backpack and a heavy coin sack.

A massive minotaur, nearly seven and a half feet tall, wielding two brutish battleaxes that barely fit in his hands.  He wears hide, but less of it, showing his enormous muscles.  He seems sturdy, but also manuverable.

You look at these others, and you look at yourself, without the slightest hint of who you or they are.  But you know, somewhere, that you are all in this together, and that you must find a way out.

Then you notice the door.

An ominous wooden door, very simple, yet brimming with mystery.  The only way out, it could lead to freedom, or certain doom.  The handle seems to mock you, "Open me and you die a quick and painful death, keep me closed and you die a slow and empty one."  But maybe not, you think.  Maybe you can fight your way out, sneak your way out, shove your way out, blast your way out, guide to the way out, wile your way out.  It all depends on how you go about it.  What do you do?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 26, 2009)

The tiefling looks about from one face to another in rapid succession. Her glowing violet eyes glisten softly in the torchlight as she keeps her spear clutched to the ready in case anyone or any'thing' made even the slightest move to her. For some reason she felt some primal pull the guided her to the heightened perception something was very wrong here. Everything was a haze and she has all she could do not to shiver from the dank cold of the underground cavern that left a moist and frigid cold sensation up ones spine. She tried to calm her breathing as not to alarm those about her that she was definitely very jumpy, and worse yet, cornered and scared.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 26, 2009)

The eladrin doesn't stand, but instead sits up, cross-legged, with his staff across his lap. His stern eyes fall over the rest of those in the room, almost glaring. He feels a beast inside of him, urging him to either leap at their throats or prowl away, but he curiosity overcomes him for the moment. So, he sits. And watches. Waiting.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 26, 2009)

The elven girl looks around, fearful at first from her loss of memory and the close proximity of some other very dangerous looking beings. Her fear begins to fade as she notices that the others appear to be suffering from the same mental malady. The scourges at her side provide added comfort.

"Is... is this a test?" she asks. "What... what are we doing here?" She stands up quickly, and then takes a slow step backwards to make sure no one mistakes her motion as a threat. Standing up seems to give her some comfort.

"Does anyone know what's going on?" She looks at each face in turn, but suspects the answer will be no.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 26, 2009)

The tiefling despite having a demonic appeal to her features actually was rather good looking... or at least good looking as one got in a prison she shot her head in the direction of the elven woman speaking and for the first time sense waking actually focused on one thing for more the a mere moment... the elven woman's voice.

I have no clue where we are.... where we were.. even who you are let alone who *I* am.... but I DO know where I WANT to be and that is NOT here.. lets find a way out and quick something inside of me pulls to the feral nature of the spirits and it's tearing my insides apart.. I feel as if there is a bear within me trying to rip it's way to the surface and... the tiefling stops taking a moment as if in deep thought and shakes her horned head softly.. I just need to escape.. who's with me? she asks....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2009)

The minotaur grunts loudly as he stands up, and does a series of stretches to unkink his muscles after sleeping on the floor. After that he snorts and picks up the matched pair of battle axes, giving them a few test swings as if testing thier wieght and balance. Finally he turns his attention to the others. His scarred face is set in something of a distaineful sneer and he says, I don't know what is happening here, but the Tiefling is right. We should move. Even if we can't remeber anything, there is one thing i know, we all want to live. That means working together.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

Shaking the cobwebs from her mind, the Githyanki girl vaults to her feet, energy and agitation evident in her every movement.  Pacing like a caged jungle cat she covers the perimeter of the room in mere seconds, prowling, as if searching for another exit.  Eyes full of suspicion and distress size up the other inhabitants of the room, yet something stronger and desperate for a reason to trust them seems to hide underneath.  The astute among them might even notice her careful protection of the stringed instrument at her hip.  Clearly there is more to the girl than she wants to let on.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 28, 2009)

do we have a master of traps and locks among us?... someone who knows of their workings at least that could check the door?... I.... I don't really feel like dying today... if the door is in fact trapped that is... it's such an obvious exit.. something must be.... the tiefling stopped talking as if to stop ginxing herself in uttering foolish words of 'what if's'...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 28, 2009)

The eladrin man plants the end of his staff on the ground, and then pulls himself up by it. Standing, he nods slightly, once, the stern glare still on his face. "Very well. We shall work together." Taking a few short, fluid strides he is next to the door. He throws the door a cursory glance, not even deigning to stoop to inspect it with his full attention, then declares, "I do not see any traps. What are we waiting for, then?"
[sblock=Perception]Perception to search the door for traps (1d20+8=10). Hmm ... someone else want to give it a shot? [/sblock]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 28, 2009)

The minotaur stalks over to were the eladrin is standing, Feh! I know nothing of traps and locks, but if you need something dead, or hunted... he flashs that sneering grin again as he raises one of his axes. These are things I know.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 28, 2009)

The githyanki lass looks the minotaur over, carefully finding the weak points in his blustery defenses.  With a smirk she winks at the eladrin.  In order to kill or hunt, one must stay alive, she purrs.  I will trust you, fey-blood, she says.  If you didn't see anything, it likely isn't there.

[sblock=ooc] Don't forget, you never get below your passive score on perception or insight checks, so you have your passive of 18 for that check. [/sblock]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 28, 2009)

The minotaur looks at the strange little girl, and erupts in a short fit of laughter. Still grinning, Ah, but you have backwards little girl, you must hunt and kill to live. It's the nature of things.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 28, 2009)

"Well, minotaur, are you just going to talk about opening the door, or are you going to open the door?" The eladrin raises an eyebrow, but otherwise doesn't move, remaining as static and unchanging as an oak through the little debate.
[sblock=OOC]Right, I always forget about that. Thanks Red [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 28, 2009)

"Don't be silly," the elf interrupts in a surprisingly playful tone. "It looks like I've got the best armor here - I should open it." Taking a couple of quick breaths and finishing with one long, calming exhalation, she opens the door, scourges at the ready.

OOC: Hope this is ok with everyone - I'm eager to get started!


----------



## Camelot (Mar 29, 2009)

You open the door into an even smaller dungeon room.  Except for the size, though, it is just like the one you just came from.  Except this one is not completely empty.

A figure wrapped in a hide blanket stands up, apparently awakened by the door opening.  He seems speechless at first, but finally speaks.  "I can't believe I've finally found someone!"  he shouts.  You now can tell that this figure is a male deva, wearing leather, with five silvery shurikens dangling from his belt.  He continues talking in frantic glee.  "I've been wandering these dungeon corridors for days.  You see, I found myself in this dungeon along with five others who, like me, and like you I assume, could not remember their own identities.  We ventured through these rooms and stumbled across a horde of monsters, mismatched from each other, but they were still too much for us.  I was the only survivor of our group, and I still don't know what's going on here.  The only clue I have is my tag."  He takes a silver pendant from beneath his shirt that hangs on a beaded string around his neck.  "It says 'Sekoqa,' so I took that as my name."  He notices your confused expressions.  "You have them too, do you not?"  You look down and realize that you all have similar tags around your necks, each with letters written in Common, that you assume to be your name.  Sekoqa looks at you after you figure out that bit of your identity.  "Please, you must let me join you.  I have to find a way out of this dungeon."

[sblock=OOC]Sekoqa is the proper spelling of his name.  I think I might've spelled it wrong elsewhere.  Now you all know your own names, too.  There is another door across the room from you, by the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Mar 29, 2009)

Sek looks down at her nametag... then over at Sekoqa's tag and glowers at him a bit...  filthy captors couldn't have given me a name NOT already used or at least in part used by someone else down here, and even leave him alive to mock me with it?" she grumbles as she moves to the door to inspect it... if nothing stands out in her slightly 'miffed' mood, she'll fling it open in huff and move to the next room.... alone if need be....

[sblock=Perception Check]Perception Roll to check the door... 1d20+8=21[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2009)

The githyanki girl looks at her own name-gift.  Nyjry?  That means nothing to me, she says angrily.  It's all I have, however, so it will have to do.  As her gaze takes in the others she notices the tiefling's movement.  Don't do anything foolish, fiend-touched, she cautions.  We must work together if we are to survive whatever is out there.  They left us our weapons for a reason.


----------



## Camelot (Apr 2, 2009)

Sek flings the door wide.  Even if you hadn't had amnesia, this sight would probably be the oddest you've ever laid eyes upon.  The door opened up into an octagonal room, about 15 feet on each side, scattered with rubble.  On the opposite side of the room are two green lizards on four legs, a green lizard-like humanoid, two purple scorpions whose claws are crackling with electricity, and four disembodied hands.  Immediately, these monstrosities assume combat positions.  They are going to attack you, and the only option is to fight back!

[sblock="Initiative"]To save time, I'm rolling initiative for all of you.

Wil: 9+2=11
Nyjry: 15+0=15 (after Sek)
Sek: 14+1=15 (after Sekoqa)
Buna: 3+3=6
Xuxgu: 9+1=10
Sekoqa: 12+3=15 (first)

Sekoqa gets to go first, so I'll post his move in a second.  We're still waiting for a player for the poor guy.  Good luck!  PS: I can't make a map (I'm using a mac) so we'll see how we can get by with our imaginations.  =)  Sorry to all the visual thinkers.  The monsters are in a row 7 squares from the door, and the octagon is 8 squares from wall to wall.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 2, 2009)

"No!" Sekoqa gasps.  "This is just like last time!"

The monsters, save for the lizard humanoid, creep closer to you, waiting for you to enter the room, as if they can't attack you when you are in the room.  If you try to attack while still outside of the room, you realize you can't will yourself to make the attack.

Sekoqa steps into the room, where he's surrounded by undead hands and a four-legged lizard.  "Not this time!" he shouts, and taking a shuriken out of his pouch, stabs at the lizard.

[sblock="Piercing Strike"]8+4=12 vs. Reflex.  2+1=3 damage.[/sblock]

Sekoqa's shuriken nicks the lizard's skin, but doesn't seem to do anything except make it prepare a retaliation.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2009)

Sek feels something within her leap from her body with a ghostly bears roar... a good sized hazy figure materializes in front of her in the doorway.. the figures hair seems slightly matted in places over a large and muscular body.... it's head is massive and broad and it's eyes glow an eerily pale white. The beast seems to be protecting her as she turns back to the rest of those with her... 

[sblock=Minor Action]Call Spirit Companion in a square next to Sekoqa if there is one open[/sblock]

uh oh.... ummm.. little help please!"  she barks as she sees the deva wisk past her something in her tells her to send the beast before her with him before moving into position next to her bear companion and attacks one of the hands accosting Sekoqa!

[sblock=Move ActionMoving to a square aginst my bear.[/sblock]

[sblock=Standard Action]Attacking one of the disembodied hands with:
*Protecting Strike* (Implement, Primal, Spirit)
Standard Action Melee spirit 1
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Will
Hit: 1d8+3 damage, and each ally adjacent to your spirit companion gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier.

1d20+4=18, 1d8+3=8[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 2, 2009)

The transparent bear strikes at a hand, and you can tell that although the form of the bear is hazy, it is definitely solid.  The hand is crushed beneath the bear's claw, and a protective aura surrounds Sekoqa.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 3, 2009)

With a bloodcurdling howl, the diminutive githyanki charges into the room, axe swinging wildly.

[sblock=ooc] Standard: charging howling strike vs. whatever is closest, hits AC 21 for 15 damage. 

4E is really tough without a map.  It's designed to be a visual game, but as long as you don't hit us with too many attacks of opportunity or similar surprises, I'm willing to give it a shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 5, 2009)

Xuxgu rushes forward attempting to engage one of the monsters and then attacks with his lead axe.


[sblock=ooc] move up to one of the monsters if possible the use hunter's quarry and careful attack: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2009510/]attack roll (1d20+8=22)[/URL] [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2009513/]Damage roll (1d10+1d8=8)[/URL][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 5, 2009)

Nyjry rushes forward, ending next to a crawling claw and the lizard that Sekoqa tried to attack, which Xuxgu recognizes as a guard drake.  Nyjry's greataxe rends its back, and although the drake was hurt, its tough hide prevented any of its vital organs from being damaged.  Xuxgu also recalls that this drake is very brave when near allies, as it is now, and will not be scared by intimidation or the like.

[sblock=Guard Drake]The guard drake attacks with its teeth, and when within two squares of an ally, does more damage on a hit and is immune to fear.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 5, 2009)

A bit stunned to see a battle unfolding, Buna finally enters the fray with a high-pitched whoop. She heads for the drake Xuugu attacked, flailing it with her sourges and hoping to draw its attacks.

OOC: Move to drake. Standard - dual strike - attack one hits ac 17 for 10 damage, attack two misses. Buna marks the drake.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 7, 2009)

The eladrin, Wil (or at least that's what his name tag says), moves inside the door and to the left. Then, as if by instinct, he points the tip of his staff at the drake being assaulted by his companions and a burst of lightning flies towards the creature.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I didn't know you were waiting on me. 

Move: move inside the room and to the side.
Standard: Storm Spike on the guard drake that everyone is ganging up on: 1d20+3=14 vs. Reflex, 1d8+3=9 lightning damage. If that's a hit, the drake has to move at least 2 squares on its turn or take another 3 lightning damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 9, 2009)

The lightning seems to be heading for the drake, but at the last second curls down and hits the ground right at the drake's feet. The small crawling claw distracted Wil just enough that he aimed to far down.

The lizard-like humanoid, which you all now recognize as a kobold (though still, you don't know how you know it), runs over next to Wil and stabs at him with its spear. Luckily, Wil easily dodges the pointy tip, but he gets just close enough to it that he can see specks of someone's blood already on it.

Xuxgu gets engaged with another guard drake, searching for its weak spot. _There._ He strikes, and slashes the drake with a battleaxe.

Buna comes up next to Xuxgu to strike the same drake. Out of two scourge attacks, one hits. Luckily, it was the more powerful arm. The drake takes further damage.

[sblock=Map]I still can't get the map here.  It won't accept microsoft excel 2007, which is the best way I can do it.  My only other option is exact description, that is, labelling each square with letters and number (C3) to describe it to you.  I don't think any of you have enough time to draw out from such exact detail the map.  I also tried copying it, but it only shows a block of text.  Any ideas?  I'll be back later tonight with the start of the next round.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 9, 2009)

[sblock=Map woes]
Here's a text-only format covaithe used in a l4w adventure - might do the trick:

[sblock=map]

```
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z AABBCCDDEEFFGGHHIIJJKK
==============================================================================
01| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
02| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
03| . . . .W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W. . . . . . . . . . .|
04| . . . .W. .T. . . . .T. . . . .T. . . . .[COLOR=yellow]Ki[/COLOR] . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
05| . . . .W. .T. . . . .T.[COLOR=yellow]M[/COLOR]. . . .T. . . . .x. . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
06| . . . .D. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x.[COLOR=yellow]R[/COLOR]. . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
07| . . . .D. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x.[COLOR=DarkOrange]HC[/COLOR][COLOR=Red]0[/COLOR]. . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
08| . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x. . .[COLOR=DarkOrange]G2[/COLOR] .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
09| . . . .W. . .T. . . .T. . .T.[COLOR=yellow]Le[/COLOR] . .T. . .x. .[COLOR=yellow]La[/COLOR] . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
10| . . . .W. . .T. . . .T. . .T. . . .T. . .x.[COLOR=DarkOrange]G1[/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]Kr[/COLOR] . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
11| . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .x.x.x.x.x.W. . . . . . . . . . .|
12| . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .[COLOR=Yellow]C[/COLOR]. . . . . . . . . . .|
13| . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .[COLOR=Yellow]V[/COLOR].[COLOR=yellow]B[/COLOR]. . . . . . . . . . . . .|
14| . . . .W. . .T. . . . . . .T. . .T. .T. . . . .[COLOR=DarkOrange]G3[/COLOR] .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
15| . . . .W. . .T. . . . . . .T. . .T. .T. . . . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
16| . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .s.s.s.W. . . . . . . . . . .|
17| . . . .W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W.W. . . . . . . . . . .|
18| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
19| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
20| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
21| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
22| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
23| . . . .W.W. . .W.W.W.W.W. . .W.W.W.W. . .W.W. . .W.W. . . . . . . . . . .|
24| . . . . . . . . .T.T. . . . . .T.T. . . .T.T. . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
25| . . . . . . . . .T.T. . . . . .T.T. . . .T.T. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
26| . . . .W.T.T. . . . . . . . . . .[COLOR=DarkOrange]S[/COLOR]. . . . . . .T.T. . . . . . . . . . . .|
27| . . . .W. . . . .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
28| . . . . . . . . .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
29| . . . . .T.T. . .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
30| . . . .W. . . . .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. . .T.T. . . . . . . . . . . .|
31| . . . .W. . . . .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
32| . . . .W. . . . .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. . . . .W. . . . . . . . . . .|
33| . . . . .T.T. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
34| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
35| . . . .W. . . . .T. . . .T. . . .T. . . .T. . . .s.W. . . . . . . . . . .|
36| . . . .W. . . . .T. . . .T. . . .T. . . .T. .*.*.s.W. . . . . . . . . . .|
37| . . . .W.W. . .W.W.W.W.W. . .W.W.W.W. . .W.W. . .W.W. . . . . . . . . . .|
38| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
39| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
40| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
=============================================================================
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 9, 2009)

A crawling claw leaps up towards Sek, but completely misses, falling on its backside as it lands.[sblock=Fumble]It fumbled! It grants combat advantage, and is sharing the same space as Sek since it's Tiny.[/sblock]Another claw jumps at Sekoqa, landing on his shoulder and scratching his neck.[sblock=Damage]2 damage. Luckily, Sekoqa had those temporary hit points, and there is still 1 left.[/sblock]The last remaining claw leaps at Nyjry, but misses, though it lands safely on all five fingers at Nyjry's feet.

The guard drake cornered by both Xuxgu and Buna looks at them both, then decides to attack Buna. It lashes out its neck to bite the elf, its sharp teeth digging right into Buna's leg.[sblock=Damage]17 damage. Buna has 10 HP and is bloodied.[/sblock]It doesn't affect his movement, but it severely saps his stamina.

A scorpion skitters up on the other side of Xuxgu. It reaches out with it's claws crackling with electricity. Xuxgu knows that if it is grabbed by those claws, he'll not only be zapped, but a prime target for a poisonous sting. Luckily, Xuxgu moves just in time to have the claws only graze his clothing.

The other scorpion approaches Nyjry and tries the same tactics on her. She isn't so lucky, and a claw grasps the barbarian's ankle, tearing through her yellow-green skin.[sblock=Damage]8 damage, and Nyjry is grabbed by the scorpion until she escapes. Nyjry has 21 HP.[/sblock]

Sekoqa shouts, "NO! I don't want to be left alone again! And I definitely don't want to die!" The poor guy sounds very pathetic as he almost begins to cry. However, he does stab at the hand on his shoulder with his shuriken, holding it like a dagger.[sblock=Piercing Strike]1d20+4=7 vs. Reflex, 1d6+1=7 damage.[/sblock]The hand avoids it as it simply skitters to the other shoulder. Sekoqa's emotions are now mixed with frustration as well as fear.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2009)

Sek looks to her bear and then to the hand on Sekoqa's shoulder and nods her head.. the bear then turns to Sekqoa and rooarrrssss as it attacks the hand in his shoulder...

Sek speaks quickly as she clears some around around her bear... Gather around the bear everyone she says as she takes a step back (shifting.... taking a 5 foot shift to back away from her bear allowing someone else to take her position next to it) allowing other to file in and take up attack positions around her spirit guardian!

[sblock=Attack on hand on Sekqoa's shoulder]*Thunder Bear's Warding* (Implement, Primal, Thunder)
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Fortitude
Hit: 1d6+3 modifier thunder damage. Until the end of your next turn, you and your allies gain resistance to all damage equal to your Constitution modifier while adjacent to your spirit companion. _Protector Spirit:_ You or an ally within 5 squares of you gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier.

Roll: 1d20+4=14, 1d6+3=8(Thunder)[/sblock]

If this hits.... Buna will recive +3 Temp HP from this power....


----------



## Camelot (Apr 10, 2009)

[sblock=Map Explanation]Okay, I'm going to do my best to explain the situation and let Sek rethink her move if she desires.

Xuxgu is one square above Buna, with a scorpion up-right of him and a guard drake down-right.

Buna is right below Xuxgu, directly left of the same guard drake next to Xuxgu.

Sek is two squares below that guard drake, backed up into a corner.  Anywhere she would move would put her next to the guard drake, plus a crawling claw is at her feet in the same square as her.  Her spirit companion is directly to her right.

Sekoqa is to the right of Sek's spirit companion, sharing a space with another crawling claw, and to his right is another guard drake.

Adjacent up-right of that guard drake is Nyjry, sharing her space with yet another crawling claw.  To the up-left of Nyjry is the second scorpion.

Two squares up and one square right of Nyjry is Wil, who is down-right of the kobold.  Wil is adjacent to the right wall of the room, and is six squares to the right of Xuxgu.

Not to mention the squares of difficult terrain scattering the room.  The room itself is octagon-shaped, with each horizontal and vertical wall being 2 full squares in the middle and 1/2 square on each side of that.  Diagonal walls connect the horizontal and vertical walls.  The whole room just fits inside an 8x8 square.

I apologize once more for the lack of preparation on my part.  It didn't occur to me that I wouldn't be able to attach a map.  I tried that text map, but it is too complicated for my sorry untechnilogical mind.  What is normally used for maps on EN World?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 10, 2009)

[sblock=Mapping]Does this look about right? Even if you don't continue using it, it's good for us all to see what's happening (I'm a very visual person, myself). 

```
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R 
========================================
01| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
02| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
03| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
04| . . . . . . .x.x.x.x. . . . . . . .|
05| . . . . . .x. . . . .x. . . . . . .|
06| . . . . .x. . . . . . .x. . . . . .|
07| . . . .x. . . . . . . . .x. . . . .|
08| . . . .x. . .[COLOR=DarkOrange]S1[/COLOR] . . .[COLOR=DarkOrange]K[/COLOR]. .D. . . . .|
09| . . . .x. .[COLOR=Lime]X[/COLOR]. . . . . .[COLOR=Lime]W[/COLOR].x. . . . .|
10| . . . .x. .[COLOR=Lime]B[/COLOR].[COLOR=DarkOrange]D1[/COLOR] . . . .[COLOR=DarkOrange]S2[/COLOR]x. . . . .|
11| . . . . .x. . . . . .[COLOR=Lime]N[/COLOR].x. . . . . .|
12| . . . . . .x.[COLOR=Lime]Sk[/COLOR][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]Sc[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]Sq[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrange]D2[/COLOR]x. . . . . . .|
13| . . . . . . .x.x.x.x. . . . . . . .|
14| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
15| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
16| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|

[COLOR=Lime]X[/COLOR] = Xuxgu
[COLOR=Lime]B[/COLOR] = Buna
[COLOR=Lime]Sk [/COLOR]= Sek ([COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]Sc[/COLOR] = Sek's spirit companion)
[COLOR=Lime]Sq [/COLOR]= Sekoqa
[COLOR=Lime]N [/COLOR]= Nyjry
[COLOR=Lime]W [/COLOR]= Wil

[COLOR=DarkOrange]S#[/COLOR] = Scorpion
[COLOR=DarkOrange]D#[/COLOR] = Guard Drake
[COLOR=DarkOrange]K[/COLOR] = Kobold
```
As for what people usually do, there's a number of methods. Most people attach jpgs of the map, whether it's an image made in a graphics program or a screenshot of excel or maptool or something else. I've also seen links to pictures posted on other sites, like Imageshack. 

So ... I'm not sure why you can't attach a file here. Really, that shouldn't happen - I've seen loads of people do maps that way. But perhaps posting the picture on another site and linking it would work?[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] OK if Lord Sessadore's map is correct.... my spirit comp. is gonna move to J11... just above Sekqoa.... Sek will file into her spirit comp. spot behind Sekqoa.... the bears attack stays the same... the bears target is the same.. and the person receiving the + to temp HP remains the same....

On a side note... I NEED the map to play this character.. so I hope it stays or we figure something out quick.. the shaman is a VERY tactical based class.. the map NEEDS to be there for me to play her right in battle... otherwise I'm effectively fumbling through battles and HOPING I know what I'm doing.....[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 12, 2009)

[sblock=MAP THAT ACTUALLY WORKS!]Thanks so much for copying that for me! The problem was, with the first one, I couldn't figure out how to use it, but now I've got it! So here it is:
A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R 
========================================
01| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
02| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
03| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
04| . . . . . . .x.D.x.x. . . . . . . .|
05| . . . . . .x. . . . .x. . . . . . .|
06| . . . . .x. . .D.D. . .x. . . . . .|
07| . . . .x.D. . . . . . . .x. . . . .|
08| . . . .x. .D.S1 .D. .K. .D. . . . .|
09| . . . .x. .X.D.D. . . .W.x. . . . .|
10| . . . .x. .B.D1D. .S2D.D.x. . . . .|
11| . . . . .x.D. . . . .N.x. . . . . .|
12| . . . . . .x.SkScSqD2x. . . . . . .|
13| . . . . . . .x.x.D.x. . . . . . . .|
14| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
15| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
16| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|

A foolish mistake on my part. I was using the wrong font and couldn't figure out why it wasn't working. >XP

Also I added the rubble (difficult terrain), indicated by a gray 'D.' Also, Wil, Drake 1, Sek, and Sek's spirit companion are standing on rubble. Plus, there is a Crawling Claw in Sek's space, Sekoqa's space, and Nyjry's space (because they are Tiny sized, so they can only attack if they are occupying your space. As far as I know, entering your space doesn't provoke an opportunity attack).

Again, I apologize to the visual people. From now on, I use this! And much thanks for the help getting this, Sessadore and Nerdytenor![/sblock]Sek and the bear creep towards Sekoqa and the hand, Sek unleashing the thunder from his totem. The hand is blown off Sekoqa, splattering into the wall.

Sekoqa gives a nod of thanks, also functioning as an apology for having a similar name.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Buna gets +3 temp. HP..... and we all gain resistance 3 to all damage when next to my spirit animal.. so this is where we all FORM UP around the bear spirit leaving once space open for it to move into and attack and use it as a HUGE tactical advantage peoples! heh....[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 13, 2009)

Nyjry swings her axe in a sweeping arc, hoping to strike both drake and scorpion.  She fails to make contact with either one, however.
[sblock=ooc] Great Cleave vs. S2, D2, hits AC 13 and AC 7 for 14 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 13, 2009)

Xuxgu, aiming carefully, swings at the drake. At the sametime he prepares himself for the attack coming from the scorpian.

[sblock=ooc] pick the scorpian as hunter's quarry this round.[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2021864/]Careful attack against the gaurd drake (1d20+8=13)[/URL]  [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2021868/]Damage if hit (1d10=6)[/URL] [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2021871/]Fox's cunning attack against scorpian. (1d20+5=10)[/URL] [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2021874/]Damage for the scorp, even though i'm sure i missed the att roll  (1d10+4+1d6=10)[/URL] [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 13, 2009)

Reeling from the bite to her leg, Buna steps towards the comforting glow of the spirit companion while lashing out at the drake with both scourges.

OOC: Dual strike hits AC 24 for 5 damage, AC 19 for 10 damage or 15 damage total. Shift one square SE


[sblock=Buna Stat Block]
Buna, Elf Fighter 1
Passive Perception 12, Passive Insight 14
AC 17, Fort 15, Reflex 14, Will 12 
HP 10/27 +3 tmp, Bloodied 13, Surge Value 6, Surges 12/12
Speed 7, Initiative +3
Action Points: 1

Encounter Resources
Spinning Sweep
Elven Accuracy
Second Wind
Use Action Point

Daily Resources
Tempest Dance
[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 14, 2009)

Nyjry's greataxe slices all around her, missing the two larger targets, but somehow hitting the small hand at her feet, cleaving it in half.

[sblock=Great Cleave]I figured that since Great Cleave is a close burst 1, and the hand is technically in that burst, you attacked it too. You got a 16 vs. AC, which hit, killing it. Next in initiative order is Wil, but Xuxgu and Buna will get their chance.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
. . .A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R 
========================================
01| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
02| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
03| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
04| . . . . . . .x.D.x.x. . . . . . . .|
05| . . . . . .x. . . . .x. . . . . . .|
06| . . . . .x. . .D.D. . .x. . . . . .|
07| . . . .x.D. . . . . . . .x. . . . .|
08| . . . .x. .D.S1 .D. .K. .D. . . . .|
09| . . . .x. .X.D.D. . . .W.x. . . . .|
10| . . . .x. .B.D1D. .S2D.D.x. . . . .|
11| . . . . .x.D. . .Sc .N.x. . . . . .|
12| . . . . . .x.C1SkSqD2x. . . . . . .|
13| . . . . . . .x.x.D.x. . . . . . . .|
14| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
15| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
16| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Alright! Glad I could help  I actually thought of putting that map together and posting it sooner, but I couldn't quite figure out the dimensions of the room, and it looks like I would've totally screwed up placement anyway  [/sblock]
Wil glares at the kobold, the little reptilian runt who just tried to impale him. "I do not belong on a spit, whelp!" he growls at the reptilian creature. Inside, he can feel the beast again, clawing to be free. Trusting his instincts once again, the eladrin surrenders to the impulse. With a sound like something tearing horrifically, Wil's form melts and reforms ... into a lean, black wolf. With another growl and a terrible howl, the wolf strikes out at the kobold, shoving the small humanoid back a step. Then the wolf bounds over to Sek's ethereal bear, basking in the protection emanating from the ghostly creature.
[sblock=Actions]*Minor*: Wild Shape to beast form
*Standard*: Savage Rend vs. kobold: 1d20+3=21 vs. Ref,  1d8+3=8 damage. On a hit, slide the kobold to K7.
*Move*: to J10.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 16, 2009)

[sblock=Risk Opportunity Attack?]Wil can not move to J10 without provoking an opportunity attack from the scorpion.
. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x. . . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d. . . . .K. . .x
4 .x. .d.S1 .d. . . .x
5 .x. .X.d.d. . . .W.x
6 .x. .B.D1d. .S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d. . .Sc .N.x
8 . . .x.C1SkSqD2x
. . . . .x.x.D.x
I condensed the map a little bit, hopefully making it easier.  Also, if a creature is underlined, that means they're standing on difficult terrain, just so you remember.  J10 becomes E6. As you can see, Wil must risk moving past a monster to get there. Would you like to rethink that action? The attack does hit and push the kobold.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I realize it will provoke an OA. I was thinking I'd take my chances (Wil's pretty sturdy for a controller) and rally up with the rest of the party around Sekoqa's companion. Though, now that you mention it, moving to what is now D6 might be a better move tactically. I believe that move would also have to provoke an OA. 

So, in summary, I'm ok with taking an OA. Wil can move to either D6 or E6, depending on whether you are ok with retconning like that.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 21, 2009)

Wil dashes past the scorpion, which strikes out at him with its claws.  It misses him by a hair, and Wil makes it to a position next to the bear spirit and the drake next to Buna and Xuxgu.  The drake looks back and forth at Wil and Buna, realizing that it's flanked!

The kobold watches Wil run by for a moment, then gives chase.  It stabs at Wil with its spear once again, this time striking him in the back.[sblock=Damage]3 damage.  Wil's HP --> 25.[/sblock]Xuxgu swings at the drake but misses, then turns to the scorpion.

Buna jabs twice at the drake, hitting it both times.  Blood splatters all over the floor; the drake is bloodied!  Buna then moves closer to the spirit.

The crawling claw leaps at Buna as he gets closer.  It's jagged yellow fingernails scratch the elf's left elbow.[sblock=Damage]2 damage.  Buna's temporary HP --> 1.  Buna is still bloodied, though![/sblock]It then lands at Buna's feet.

The drake also responds to Buna's attack with a lashing of teeth.  Buna, though hurt, is able to dodge the maw of the lizard.

The other drake attacks Nyjry.  This one manages to chomp down on her leg.  Nyjry rips her leg free, but pays with a gaping wound.[sblock=Damage]19 damage!  Nyjry's HP --> 2!  Nyjry is severely bloodied.[/sblock]The scorpion next to Xuxgu grabs him with a claw, pinching the minotaur's muscles.[sblock=Damage]8 damage.  Xuxgu's HP --> 21.  Xuxgu is grabbed by Stormclaw Scorpion 1 until escape.[/sblock]The other scorpion attacks the injured Nyjry.[sblock=Damage]8 damage.  Nyjry's HP --> -6.  The scorpion doesn't bother grabbing you once it sees that your body is limp.[/sblock]Nyjry falls unconscious to the ground, her energy spent.

Sekoqa gasps as Nyjry falls and slashes out at the drake that hurt her so much.  He uses his wiles to feint a fumble at the drake and then sneak in an attack.[sblock=Positioning Strike]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2033506/ A critical hit!  13 damage, and he slides the drake 1 square.[/sblock]The drake stumbles and moves closer to the scorpion nearby.

Sek's turn is next.

[sblock=OOC]Don't you hate it when all the monsters and NPCs are right in order?  Well, I do.  =)[/sblock][sblock=Map]. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x. . . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d. . . . . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1 .d. . . .x
5 .x. .X.d.K. . . .d.x
6 .x. . .D1W. .S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d.B. .ScD2N.x
8 . . .x.d.SkSq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 21, 2009)

Sek snarls at the scopion that felled Nyjry and roars like a bear herself as he spirit companion looks back at and seemingly nods to her. The Bear flutters a moment in shape and form as burst flares from his forehead and rushes to Nyjrys aid! After sending it's healing energies to Nyjry the bear turns to the scorpion(D2) that inflicted the downing blow to Nyjry and extracts revenge....
[sblock=Actions
Minor Action: *Healing Spirit * Encounter Special (Healing, Primal)
Minor Action Close burst 5
Target: You or one ally in burst
Effect: The target can spend a healing surge. If the target
does so, one ally adjacent to your spirit companion, other
than the target, regains 1d6 hit points.
Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round.
(Nyjry can spend a healing surge and Sekqoa gains 1d6=6 HP's Back for being next to my bear.)
Standard Action: Attack Roll: 1d20+4=19, 1d8+3=5
*Daily:*
*Spirit of The Healing Flood* (Healing, Implement, Primal)
Standard Action Close burst 5
Target: Each enemy in burst
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Fortitude
Hit: 1d8+3 damage.
Miss: Half damage.
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, you and each ally in the burst gain regeneration 2 while bloodied. As a minor action, a character can end this effect on himself or herself to regain 10 hit points.
(If that hits 5 damage to the scorpion... Also myself, Sekqoa, Nyjry, Buna, and Wil gain regen 2 while bloodied.)
Move Action: shifting up just one square so my bear spirit is directly between Sek and D2.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 21, 2009)

OOC: Psst Rathan - unless I am mistaken, Healing Spirit is a minor action, so you can heal, move, and attack all in one turn!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 21, 2009)

Xuxgu grunts loadly as the scorpian latches on. Focusing through the pain he takes a moment to aim, then brings his axe down.

[sblock=rolls][url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2034105/]careful attack vs scorpian. (1d20+9=25)[/URL] [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2034107/]damage vs. scorpian (1d10+1d6=4)[/URL][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 22, 2009)

Nyjry comes to on the cold stone floor, the battle still raging around her. She can't really tell how long it has been since she got knocked out, but that doesn't matter. She must keep fighting.[sblock=Nyjry]Nyjry spends a healing surge and now has 9 left. She is restored to 7 HP. However, she is prone and must take a move action to stand up.[/sblock]Sek then raises her spear, and a mighty flood washes over the battle, filling the entire room. Everyone, even Sek, is stunned to see the damage it does to their enemies, but also that it brings renewed strength to them.[sblock=Spirit of the Healing Flood]This targets every enemy in the burst 5, which is every enemy in the room, so I rolled the rest for you: Roll Lookup 17 vs. Guard Drake 1, 21 vs. Guard Drake 2, 11 vs. Crawling Claw 1, 11 vs. Kobold Skirmisher, and 16 vs. Stormclaw Scorpion 1. The attack you rolled was against Stormclaw Scorpion 2 (S2 on the map, not D2). So here are the results of that attack.[/sblock]The drakes and the scorpions feel the greatest effects of the attack, while the kobold only takes minor wounds. The claw hides under Buna's feet and is unaffected.[sblock=Damage]Drakes and scorpions take 5 damage each, kobold takes 2, and claw is unaffected, because minions don't get hurt by missed attacks. Both drakes are bloodied (if I haven't told you that already).  Also, everyone gains regeneration 2 when they are bloodied until the end of the encounter. You can end this effect by spending a minor action, and you gain 10 HP by doing so.[/sblock][sblock=Xuxgu]When your turn comes up, would you like to use a move action to try and escape the grab in addition to your attack?[/sblock][sblock=Map]. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x. . . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d. . . . . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1 .d. . . .x
5 .x. .X.d.K. . . .d.x
6 .x. . .D1W. .S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d.B.SkScD2N.x
8 . . .x.d.d.Sq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x[/sblock]It is now Nyjry's turn.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 22, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Whoops! yes i would like to attempt to break the grab. [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2036229/]Athletics cheak to break grab. (1d20+8=10)[/URL][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Still waiting for Nyjry, then Wil.  Is anyone else experiencing technical difficulty receiving emails from EN World?  I am, and I don't know who to tell about it.  If this is why posts have declined, I understand![/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 28, 2009)

OOC: Yes, I haven't received my subscription emails in a while


----------



## Rathan (Apr 28, 2009)

ooc: I sent Morrus an email about it but he either didn't get it or hasn't gotten around to fixing it... it all stemmed from the slash-dot issue the forums had a while back... my subscriptions have not worked sense then either....


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'll post my action tomorrow afternoon - I have a final tomorrow morning (last one EVER!!).[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 1, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, it's that time of year.  I should know; high school senior, three AP classes.  Do the math.  I know I have to!  =)  But seriously, I am okay if you can't post as often as you'd like (I know I can't), I just don't want to take too many turns for people, because then it becomes a battle of NPCs (I had it happen in another forum, two of five characters ended up as actual PCs).  So, I will wait a while for people to post their turn.  If it is not your turn but you would like to post, do so, and if a bunch of other posts stack up, that will spur me to take the missing player's turn for them.  Thanks for understanding, everyone![/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 1, 2009)

Nyjry stands with an other-worldly curse which seems to hearten her, and with grace like the others have never seen she slides further behind the nearby drake and again attempts to use her axe.
[sblock=ooc] Move Action: stand
Minor Action: Majestic Word on herself, regaining surge + 4, so 11 hit points.  So she is now back up to 18 hp.
Standard Action: Howling Strike vs. D2, hits AC 16 for 7 (I forgot the +2 for CA, so the 14 rolled becomes the 16 reported.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 1, 2009)

Sek channels her wishes through her bear spirit once more as it strikes a shielding strike again the scorpion to try and take it down!

[sblock=Actions
Minor Action:
*Infernal Wrath* (Personal Encounter Minor Action): 
Effect: You can channel your fury to gain a +1 power bonus
to your next attack roll against an enemy that hit you since
your last turn. If your attack hits and deals damage, add
your Charisma modifier as extra damage.

Standard Action: 
*Protecting Strike* (Implement, Primal, Spirit)
Standard Action Melee spirit 1
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Will
Hit: 1d8+3 damage, and each ally adjacent to your spirit companion gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier. 1d20+4=15, 1d8+3=11 (Add one to hit from Infernal Wrath making it a Total of 16 vs. Refl for 11 dmg if it hits....also.. my bear is flanking with Nyjry on the scorp.. add whatever +'s for that to this roll as well... Anyone adjacent to my bear also gain 3 Temp HP's...)

Move Action: Move to C6 to flank D1 with Wil....[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 6, 2009)

The healing powers of Sek's flood bring Nyjry back to life, and lots of it.  Instead of her barbarian nature, though, she seems more full of joy than anyone has seen her since they have met (which is only about five minutes, but still).  She recites a short rhyme that brings her to her feet, and then with a happy howl, smashes her axe into the drake.[sblock=Nyjry]Nyjry regains 2 HP from regeneration, then heals herself up to 20 HP with Majestic Word, which she got from her bard multiclassing.  Her regeneration is not in effect until she becomes bloodied again.[/sblock]It is now Wil's turn.[sblock=Map]
. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x. . . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d. . . . . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1 .d. . . .x
5 .x. .X.d.K. . . .d.x
6 .x. . .D1W. .S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d.B.SkScD2N.x
8 . . .x.d.d.Sq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 9, 2009)

As the monsters seem to close in all around him, Wil suddenly recalls a part of his fey heritage. In a flash of light, the wolf that is Wil disappears from where he's standing, reappearing across the room. In another flash, the wolf is Wil once again, and with a low growl he thrusts his staff towards the kobold, throwing gnarled vines at the little humanoid and the other monsters around it.[sblock=Actions]*Move*: Fey Step to C1.
*Minor:* Wild Shape back to eladrin form; not using the free shift.
*Standard*: Twisting Vines centered on D5: 17 vs. K; 19 vs. S1; 7 vs. D1; 5 damage, and on a hit all squares adjacent to the target are difficult terrain until the end of my next turn. [/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sorry for the extra delay. I had a hundred things to do when I was at an internet-capable computer last, and this totally slipped my mind![/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 10, 2009)

Wil teleports and unleashes nature's fury on the monsters.  The drakes slips out of the way of the vines, but the others are not so lucky.  The kobold, in fact, becomes quite injured from the attack.  Vines sprout up from the ground all around them.  Xuxgu suddenly finds himself standing ankle high in plantlife, but it's not too much of a bother.

The kobold steps over rubble to get closer to Sek, then stabs at her with its spear.  The blood-soaked tip just barely swishes past Sek, nearly cutting right into her side.

Xuxgu tries to yank the scorpion off of him, but the bug holds fast.  So instead, the minotaur tries a different approach.  He brings his axe swinging down onto the scorpion.  It just barely hits, though, chipping off a bit of one of the bug's legs.[sblock=Map]. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x.W. . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d.d.d.d. . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1d.d. . . .x
5 .x. .X.d.d.d. . .d.x
6 .x. . .D1K.d.S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d.B.SkScD2N.x
8 . . .x.d.d.Sq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x
The kobold is bloodied.  Sek, it's attack missed you by only 1!  And it looks like Xuxgu's in trouble since he's still got that stormclaw scorpion clamped onto him.[/sblock]It is now Buna's turn.


----------



## Rathan (May 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc Can we get an init listing again and what round it is.. and who's go it is please Camelot?[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (May 12, 2009)

Buna feels Sek's power wash over her (OOC: regen 2), renewing her as she strikes into the drake again (OOC: dual strike hits AC 18 and 19 for 10 and 7 damage respectfully - 17 total. If that doesn't down the drake we are in trouble. )


[sblock=Buna Stat Block]
Effects - regen 2 while bloodied, end it heals 10

Buna, Elf Fighter 1
Passive Perception 12, Passive Insight 14
AC 17, Fort 15, Reflex 14, Will 12 
HP 12/27 +3 tmp, Bloodied 13, Surge Value 6, Surges 12/12
Speed 7, Initiative +3
Action Points: 1

Encounter Resources
Spinning Sweep
Elven Accuracy
Second Wind
Use Action Point

Daily Resources
Tempest Dance
[/sblock]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 13, 2009)

Xuxgu once again attempts to push off the scorpian and attack it.

[sblock=ooc]Careful attack: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2068790/]attack roll against scorpian. (1d20+8=20)[/URL] [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2068792/]damage vs scorpian (1d10+1d6=7)[/URL] and the attempt to break the grab: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2068793/]athletics vs grab (1d20+8=11)[/URL][/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 13, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]Yes, I apologize for not having thought of that.  I'll include it along with the map from now on.  But the monster's are still secret (until they go, of course)![/sblock]Buna's scourges tear the drake to pieces, and it falls to the ground, dead.  However, Buna wasn't paying attention to the crawling claw at her feet, and is narrowly missed by a swipe from the airborn abomination.

The not dead drake thrusts its maw at Sekoqa, but miscalculates and misses, despite the rogue's pathetic inability to dodge.

Xuxgu finally feels the pain from the electricity coursing through the scorpion's claw, and then finds himself being attacked by its poisonous stinger.  The sting hits Xuxgu directly in the leg and goes deep.  Xuxgu feels his leg instantly beginning to weaken from the poison, while the other is still clamped by the claw.[sblock=Damage]Xuxgu takes 5 lightning damage from the scorpion's claw and 7 damage from the sting, for a total of 12 damage, reducing Xuxgu to 9 hp and bloodying him.  Xuxgu also takes ongoing 5 poison damage and is immobilized from the poison (save ends both).

The other scorpion returns its attention back to the now conscious Nyjry.  It grabs her with its claw, and Nyjry begins to know how Xuxgu must feel.[sblock=Damage]Nyjry takes 8 damage, reducing her to 12 hp and bloodying her.  She is also grabbed by the scorpion until she escapes.[/sblock]

Sekoqa apparently has more luck than he thought.  He hasn't been once injured in this entire battled.  _Knock on wood..._the deva thinks.  He slices at the drake, piercing its scales to damage its soft underbelly.[sblock=Damage]Piercing Strike: 21 vs. Reflex, 4 damage.[/sblock]The drake nearly collapses, but still has enough energy left for one last attack![sblock=Sek]Hold on...are you attacking S2, the scorpion, or D2, the drake?  Your spirit is flanking the drake, but you said scorpion...I just want to make sure I don't mess something up.[/sblock][sblock=Map (and Initiative)]Initiative: Sekoqa (15), Sek (15), Nyjry (15), Wil (11), Xuxgu (10), and Buna (6).
. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x.W. . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d.d.d.d. . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1d.d. . . .x
5 .x. .X.d.d.d. . .d.x
6 .x. . .d.K.d.S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d.B.SkScD2N.x
8 . . .x.d.d.Sq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x
The crawling claw is sharing Buna's square, because it is a Tiny creature.  On another note, Arcane Power is out, and (when the time comes) you are free to use it.  And soon, you shall have to face the wrath of the Monster Manual 2!!

This encounter is a little difficult, so I feel I should tell you the truth...you guys got darn unlucky when I was generating the random dungeon.  To balance the possiblity of foes up to level 6, I make "negative level" monsters, who are basically level 1 monsters with penalties and less hp.  You are up against level 2 encounter with no such enemies, so it seems a little difficult, especially since you are strange characters.  Hopefully the sailing will be smoother here on out!  But hey, they don't call it the Ultimate Dungeon for nothing.  =)[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]whichever my bear spirit gets flanking on atm... if it's the drake then so be it for now one opponent at a time it seems.... heh[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=Sek]Since no one has hit you since your last turn, Infernal Wrath has no effect, so it is not expended.[/sblock]Sek's spirit raises its claw and tears at the drake.  It never saw it coming.  The beast crumples to the ground, and is dead!

It is now Nyjry's turn.[sblock=Map]Initiative: Sekoqa (15), Sek (15), Nyjry (15), Wil (11), Xuxgu (10), and Buna (6).
. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x.W. . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d.d.d.d. . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1d.d. . . .x
5 .x. .X.d.d.d. . .d.x
6 .x. . .d.K.d.S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d.B.SkScd.N.x
8 . . .x.d.d.Sq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x
The crawling claw is sharing Buna's square, because it is a Tiny creature.  The dead body of the drake makes F7 difficult terrain now.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 15, 2009)

Screeching in pain as the insect's claw grinds into her, Nyjry brings her axe around in a mighty chop, not even bothering to try to escape.
[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Howling Strike vs. Scorp, hits AC 21 for 11 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 17, 2009)

The scorpion shudders with pain, but does not let go, even though it becomes bloodied.

It is now Wil's turn.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 19, 2009)

Seeing the gith trapped by the scorpion, Wil glowers at the scorpion, pointing his staff and releasing a bolt of lightning at the creature that also dances on the floor under it, threatening to zap it again if it stays still. Then the eladrin bounds along the edge of the room, collapsing and becoming a wolf again with a snarl.
[sblock=Actions]*Standard*: Storm Spike vs. S2: 1d20+3=20 vs. Ref, 1d8+3=8 lightning damage, and if the scorpion doesn't move at least 2 squares on its turn it takes another 3 lightning damage.
*Move*: to H4
*Minor*: assume beast form.

Realized after the roll that I should have used Savage Rend to shift the scorpion away from Nyjry instead, beaking the grab, but I guess this works too. [/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 26, 2009)

The scorpion, being used to the lightning that courses through its body, shrugs off Wil's attack with not even a light burn.  Wil then turns into a beast to try again.  The difficult terrain that Wil created fades away.

The kobold strikes at Sek, who is standing right before it.  Its spear stabs roughly into her side, causing her to shout in pain and cringe.[sblock=Damage]7 damage, reducing Sek's hp from 29 to 22.[/sblock]The kobold then shifts away from the others, taking cover next to the scorpion.

Xuxgu takes careful aim, then plunges his axe into the scorpion's back.  The scorpion becomes bloodied, writhing in pain.  Xuxgu takes the opportunity to try and escape, but even though it is injured, the scorpion refuses to let go.[sblock=Map]Initiative: Sekoqa (15), Sek (15), Nyjry (15), Wil (11), Xuxgu (10), and Buna (6).
. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x. . . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d. . . . . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1 .d. . .W.x
5 .x. .X.d.d.K. . .d.x
6 .x. . .d.d. .S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d.B.SkScd.N.x
8 . . .x.d.d.Sq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x
The crawling claw is sharing Buna's square, because it is a Tiny creature. The dead body of the drake makes F7 difficult terrain now.  The underlined squares are difficult terrain.[/sblock]It is now Buna's turn.


----------



## nerdytenor (May 27, 2009)

Buna feels Sek's power renewing her (OOC: regen 2), filling her with a final burst of life as it passes (OOC: minor to end effect and heal 10).

Heedless of the tiny claw harrying her, Buna steps up to the Kobold (OOC: shift one square NE) and lashes out again (OOC: dual strike hits AC 15 and 12 for 9 damage per hit that is, if either of those is a hit :/), daring the Kobold to strike back (OOC: mark the Kobold)

[sblock=Buna Stat Block]


Buna, Elf Fighter 1
Passive Perception 12, Passive Insight 14
AC 17, Fort 15, Reflex 14, Will 12 
HP 24/27 +3 tmp, Bloodied 13, Surge Value 6, Surges 12/12
Speed 7, Initiative +3
Action Points: 1

Encounter Resources
Spinning Sweep
Elven Accuracy
Second Wind
Use Action Point

Daily Resources
Tempest Dance
[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Xuxgu's Poison]I seem to have forgotten that Xuxgu is poisoned.  He takes 5 poison from the ongoing damage, reducing his hp to 4.  He then makes a saving throw, but gets a 2, failing.[/sblock]Buna slips away from the claw and strikes twice at the kobold, hitting once.  The kobold is now severely injured.  Buna can see the fear and pain in its eyes, but for some strange reason, the kobold keeps fighting, as if it is being forced to.

The crawling claw gives up on Buna and scurries towards Sek.  It leaps at her, but Sek turns sideways to avoid it, and it lands on all fives at her feet.

The scorpions' lightning zaps both Xuxgu and Nyjry, dealing 5 lightning damage to each of them.  Then both scorpions try to sting their victims.  Xuxgu escapes unharmed, but Nyjry is not so lucky.  The sting stabs into her, releasing its poison.[sblock=Damage and Effect]Nyjry takes 4 poison damage, and the poison deals ongoing 5 poison damage and immobilizes Nyjry (save ends both).[/sblock]Sekoqa then deftly throws a shurken at the scorpion attacking Nyjry, leaving him with four.  The shuriken flies past the bug and lands on the floor.  Sekoqa snaps his fingers and grumbles at his cursed luck.

It is now Sek's turn.


----------



## Rathan (May 29, 2009)

Sek, sensing that Xuxgu is in dire straits quickly springing into action.. she lets her healing energies flow into Xuxgu... allowing her companion to heal some of it's wounds... her healings also allow the only member of her party next to her spirit companion... Nyjry to heal a bit as well

[sblock=Actions
Move Action: Move to C5
Standard Action: *Healing Spirit * Encounter Special (Healing, Primal)
Minor Action Close burst 5
Target: You or one ally in burst
Effect: The target can spend a healing surge. If the target
does so, one ally adjacent to your spirit companion, other
than the target, regains 1d6 hit points.
Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round. *I will use this on Xuxgu allowing a use of a healing surge.. and Nyjry regains 1d6=1*HP[/sblock]

Sek yells to Buna... "Move against the Bear friend warrior... it will provide cover and help heal you!" she yells over the sounds of desperate combat....


----------



## Lord Sessadore (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Isn't healing spirit a minor action? That would leave you with your standard unused, unless I'm mistaken.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (May 29, 2009)

Yep, Healing Spirit's a minor action.  Would you like to do anything else with your standard and move?


----------



## Rathan (May 30, 2009)

OOC: Son of A..... that's the SECOND time I've done that.... grrrrr... yea.... my bear will tell S2 he can latch onto this as the bear will give it a paw not soon forgotten...

*Protecting Strike* (Implement, Primal, Spirit)
Standard Action Melee spirit 1
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Will
Hit: 1d8+3 damage, and each ally adjacent to your spirit companion gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier. 1d20+4=14 vs. Will, 1d8+3=6 and if that hits Sq gains 3 more Temp. HP's. My bear will then shift to E6 Putting it right next to S2 as well once the attack is over.,


----------



## Camelot (Jun 2, 2009)

In order for this to work, this needs to happen:

Move Action: Sek moves to C5, next to Xuxgu, Buna, and Scorpion 1, provoking an opportunity attack from the crawling claw, which misses.  The bear moves to F7 in order to be adjacent to Nyjry.

Minor Action: Healing Spirit, healing Xuxgu to 11 and Nyjry to 13.

Standard Action: Protecting Strike, hitting the scorpion 2 and causing it to shudder with agony.  Nyjry and Sekoqa gain 3 temp hp.

You can't have the spirit move after that, but I think that's okay.[sblock=Initiative and Map]Starting with who's next; Nyjry: 15, Wil: 11, Kobold Skirmisher: 10, Xuxgu: 10, Buna: 6, Crawling Claw: 22, Scorpions: 20, Sekoqa: 15, Sek: 15.
. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x. . . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d. . . . . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1 .d. . .W.x
5 .x. .X.Skd.K. . .d.x
6 .x. . .d.d. .S2d.d.x
7 . .x.d.B.C. .ScN.x
8 . . .x.d.d.Sq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 2, 2009)

Nyjry, feeling pain from external attacks and the internal spread of poison, does what she does best.  She keeps whacking away with her axe.  Sadly, the pain and disorientation of the poison coursing through her blood is enough to make her attempted assault little more than an uncontrolled spasm.
[sblock=ooc] Howling Strike vs. Scorp, not 1[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 2, 2009)

The black wolf that is Wil stalks closer to the scorpion clamped on to Nyjry. As he reaches the giant arachnid he explodes into a flurry of snapping teeth and flashing claws, attempting to push the scorpion away from Nyjry.
[sblock=Actions]*Move:* to G6
*Standard:* Savage Rend vs. S2: 1d20+3=16 vs. Ref, 1d8+3=11 damage, and if that hits slide the target to E6, breaking the grab on Nyjry.
*Minor:* none.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 7, 2009)

Nyjry fumbles, granting combat advantage to all foes until the start of her next turn.  However, she did gain 2 hp from the regeneration, bringing her up to 15.

Wil, in his beast form, stalks over to the scorpion and savagely rends it apart, finally killing it.  Nyjry breaks free from its claw and gasps with relief as she begins to feel healthy again.

The kobold stabs at Buna and does 7 damage, ridding the elf of her one temporary hp and bringing her to 18 hp.

[sblock=Initiative and Map]Xuxgu: 10, Buna: 6, Crawling Claw: 22, Scorpion: 20, Sekoqa: 15, Sek: 15, Nyjry: 15, Wil: 11, Kobold Skirmisher: 10.
. . .A B C D E F G H
. . . . .x.D.x.x
1 . . .x. . . . .x
2 . .x. . .d.d. . .x
3 .x.d. . . . . . . .x
4 .x. .d.S1 .d. . . .x
5 .x. .X.Skd.K. . .d.x
6 .x. . .d.B. .d.W.d.x
7 . .x.d. .C. .ScN.x
8 . . .x.d.d.Sq .x
. . . . .x.x.D.x
There seems to have been a mistake with the last map; Buna was where she is in this map, not that one.[/sblock]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 10, 2009)

Xuxgu once again tries to get free, one way or another.

[sblock=ooc]attack roll for careful attack (1d20+8=16) damage for careful attack (1d10+1d6=16) 
Athletics to escape grab if nessasary (1d20+8=22) [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 12, 2009)

Buna maneuvers around the Kobold, moving closer to the comforting presence of Sek's spirit companion (OOC: shift one square SE), before lashing out again with her scourges (OOC: dual strike on Kobold again, +6 vs AC, 1d8+2 damage each attack - DM please roll for me as invisible castle appears to be down at the moment)

[sblock=Buna Stat Block]
Buna, Elf Fighter 1
Passive Perception 12, Passive Insight 14
AC 17, Fort 15, Reflex 14, Will 12 
HP 18/27, Bloodied 13, Surge Value 6, Surges 12/12
Speed 7, Initiative +3
Action Points: 1

Encounter Resources
Spinning Sweep
Elven Accuracy
Second Wind
Use Action Point

Daily Resources
Tempest Dance
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: And Buna marks the Kobold, of course


----------



## Camelot (Jun 13, 2009)

Xuxgu cringes from the poison, but also feels the beneficial effects of Sek's healing power.[sblock=Ongoing Damage and Regeneration]Xuxgu takes 5 ongoing poison damage, but regains 2 hp from regeneration, resulting in 8 remaining hp.[/sblock]He then strikes at the scorpion for the last time, as he kills it with an accurate blow to the head.  Xuxgu then tears off the foul claw that had been grabbing him.  He squeezes his eyes shut with pain as the poison continues its work.[sblock=Saving Throw]Xuxgu makes a saving throw against the scorpion's poison: 3, a failure.[/sblock]Buna slinks closer to the spirit and then lashes out at the kobold with great strength, but unfortunately not so great accuracy.  The kobold dodges both scourges easily, since Buna fumbles as she is trying to shift, but can't help paying much closer attention to Buna.[sblock=Attack and Damage]The attack rolls equaled 7 and 9, meaning the first one was a fumble.  But on the bright side, you got 10 and 9 damage!  Still, you grant combat advantage until the start of your next turn.[/sblock]The crawling claw crawls over to Sekoqa and scratches him, though the deva has so much protection around him that he doesn't feel a thing.[sblock=Damage]Sekoqa loses 2 temporary hp, but still has 1 remaining.[/sblock]Sekoqa retaliates with a piercing strike, finally stabbing the claw and ending its undeath.  Leaping into action, Sekoqa hurls his shuriken at the kobold.  It whizzes past Buna's head, and due to Sekoqa's knowledge from a past life, nails the kobold on the noggin, killing the last monster in the room.[sblock=Attack]Sekoqa uses Piercing Strike on the claw and hits, then spends an action point to attack the kobold with Deft Strike, it misses with 13, but then Sekoqa uses Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes to add 5 to the attack roll, and thus the attack hits, deals 7 damage, and kills the kobold.[/sblock][sblock=Conclusion]Everyone gets 100 XP!  Also, you can now take a short rest, spending as many healing surges as you want to regain lost hit points.  You each regain your expended encounter powers, and when you are ready, you may open the door across the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 14, 2009)

Sek spends one... no two healing surges as she moves to seemingly pet the scruffy mane of her spirit bear as it dissipates into nothingness

Ok.. well that was fun..... everyone ok?" the tiefling asks softly....


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 14, 2009)

"That... that was amazing!" Buna exclaims, looking down at her own hands and at the party in amazement.

OOC: Spend two surges to heal to full.

[sblock=Buna Stat Block]
Buna, Elf Fighter 1
Passive Perception 12, Passive Insight 14
AC 17, Fort 15, Reflex 14, Will 12 
HP 27/27, Bloodied 13, Surge Value 6, Surges 10/12
Speed 7, Initiative +3
Action Points: 1

Encounter Resources
Spinning Sweep
Elven Accuracy
Second Wind
Use Action Point

Daily Resources
Tempest Dance
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 14, 2009)

"easy for you to say my large friend... YOU weren't keeping everyone alive for most of that fight.." the more than exhausted teifling exclaimed...


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 14, 2009)

"I am just as amazed with everyone else as with myself. And how did you - what exactly is..." Buna struggles for a word to describe the tiefling's spirit companion, motioning towards the spot where it disappeared


----------



## Rathan (Jun 14, 2009)

Sek gave a very unknowing shrug..... she had less of a clue than Buna did on how she was able to do that.... let alone control it.... "You guess is as good if not better then mine actually.. I just told it what to do with my mind and it did it... I'm not sure how I knew what to make it do either.. something tells me I know more than I'm supposed to.... or else I've forgotten a lot I'm supposed to know.... uttered the tiefling.... her voice was fare but her mind as also sharp as a tack... which is why this spirit companion thing had her so perplexed.....


----------



## Camelot (Jun 15, 2009)

Sekoqa flops to the ground as soon as he is sure that the kobold is dead.  "Dear heaven," he whispers.  "That was worst than the last."  He stands up nervously, shaking from the shock of battle.  Then he decides better of it and sits back down.  "I can't thank you enough for your help," he says to the other five.  "I wish I could answer some of your questions, but I am just as confused as you are.  Maybe-"  He is suddenly cut off in the middle of his sentence.  The dead bodies of the monsters and all their possessions, even their blood splattered on the ground, suddenly vanishes, transforming into silver matter and simply disappearing.  Sekoqa looks aghast, trying to search for the words to describe the eerie experience.

The door on the other side of the room looms ominously, beckoning with a tone of mockery to the newly acquainted companions.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 15, 2009)

The black wolf sits back on its haunches, then, slowly, accompanied by copious popping sounds, becomes Wil once again. He has a very perplexed look on his face, as he sits there on the floor with his staff across his lap. He opens his mouth as if to say something, but closes it without making a sound.

He still looks perplexed.
[sblock=OOC]^ I imagine turning into a wolf would be a little unsettling, not to mention ... confusing, haha.

Anyway, Wil isn't going to spend any surges - if I recall correctly (and correct me if I'm wrong!) he's at 25/28, so it's not worth burning a surge. 

Good job, everyone![/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 20, 2009)

[sblock=Current HP and HS]Buna: 27/27 hp, 10/12 hs
Sek: 29/29 hp, 9/10 hs (your hs value is 7, and you were at 22 hp, so you only needed to spend 1 to get to full)
Sekoqa: 23/23 hp, 6/6 hs
Xuxgu: 8/29 hp, 6/7 hs
Nyjry: 15/29 hp, 8/10 hs
Wil: 25/28 hp, 10/10 hs

Xuxgu is bloodied and Nyjry is almost bloodied.  Do either of you want to spend healing surges?[/sblock]After resting, the group decides to head onward.

The next room is silent, and eeirily empty.  No one notices anything suspicious, but it looks similar to what the room you just left looked like after the battle.  Apparently, everything disappears when it dies.  You begin to wonder what would happen to you if you were to perish.  Then, the group notices a shrivelled piece of wood on the ground.  It is a magic wand.  A magic user must have dropped it before dying.

Upon closer inspection, the wand is a +1 Hellfire Wand.

+1 Hellfire Wand                         Level 3 Magic Implement
680 gp                                     Implement: Wand
Enhancement: +1 to attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d8 fire damage
Property: Gain a +1 item bonus to damage rolls when you use this wand to attack with a power that has the fire and implement keywords.
Power (Encounter * Arcane, Fire, Implement): Standard Action.  As the warlock's _hellish rebuke_ power.

To the group, unfortunately, the wand is useless, for there are no practicers of arcana with you.  So, you decide to take it just in case (you all have a strange feeling that you can get something from it) and continue to the next door.

This door is not a plain wooden door like the others you've seen.  It is adorned with black leather across the door and the frame has intricate carvings all around it.  At the top, a skull is embedded into the wall.  It has rubies for eyes and seems to be grinning down at you, mocking the fact that you are trapped in this dungeon.

When you try to open the door, you find that it is locked.  Suddenly, you hear cackling.  You look up, and to your horror, the skull is looking down at you and laughing!  "Nice try," it says after it recovers from its laughing fit.  "My master put a spell on this door so that only I can open it!  And I don't feel like it."  The skull glances behind you at the empty room.  "The last group that came here wasn't as lucky as you six.  They had to face monsters.  They couldn't handle it.  Ahahahaha!"  The skull practically cries from laughter, if it had tear ducts.  "So unless you can change my mind, you're all staying right here until some more monsters come along to eat you up!"


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, Nyjry will recover some of her strength through meditation.  As a barbarian, she tends to meditate by visualizing combat and feeling the adrenaline burst that comes with it.  She ignores the others as they discuss the battle and focuses all of her attention on her axe.
[sblock=ooc] Spend 2 surges to get to full [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 20, 2009)

Sek Snarls and PUNCHES the door with her lightly leathered fist... right across the face of the skull as her annoyance level had reached it's max with this.... 'thing'.... her next produced her longspear which has PLENTY of leverage for her next set of words....

I would suggest you open this door skull... or you'll be missing two precious stones from your face as I pry them free with my longspear as a PRIZE! Open....The... Door.... the hot headed shaman barks as she lifts the spear high to the skulls face to show she WASN'T in the least kidding..


----------



## Camelot (Jun 21, 2009)

[sblock=Intimidate]Sek's Intimidate Score: +3.  d20 roll: 2.  Result: 5.[/sblock]The skull laughs histerically.  "Oh, you're funny!  You actually think I _care_ about some silly gems!  Like I actually feel pain!  HAH!"  After another laughing fit, he adds, "And just so you know, my name is not skull.  It's Skull.  Get it right, _sek_."[sblock=Checks]If you anticipate any checks, feel free to make them with Invisible Castle, otherwise I'll make them for you with my own dice.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 21, 2009)

Sek growls audibly and makes no silly retort.. instead she jabs her reach weapon from a distance away and goes for the precious red gems that are it's eyes....

you ACTUALLY think I jest!? the angered teifling utters as she shows how exactly sick of this place she is already as she attacks...

[sblock=Attack Roll]1d20+4=22, 1d10+2=3[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 21, 2009)

The weapon stabs into Skull, but doesn't make a scratch, and the rubies don't budge. Skull continues laughing. "You think _I _jest?! Seriously, though, if you try that one more time, there will be nothing you can say to get me to open this door. Really, though, I have been known to smile upon other lab rats who amuse me. Well, smile figuratively. Literally, I always smile! So come on, what makes you so special that I should open this door?"[sblock=DM Nudge]Try to convince Skull to let you through with Bluff or Diplomacy.  If you think of other skills that might be helpful, use 'em.  It'll never hurt to try...well, unless you attack it straight out.  Uh...sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 21, 2009)

I would suggest opening this door RIGHT now Skull... or I will unleash the spiritual fury of my bear companion on you and if you think I'm joking use the little poke I just gave you as a reminder of exactly how much I mean business here! Sek barks as she waves her hands in gesture as if she meant to summon her bear companion.....

[sblock=Bluff Check]1d20+5=14[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 21, 2009)

Skull remains motionless for a few seconds before saying, "Sprirts?  No need to bring spirits into this, they can't do anything to me either.  Y'know, you should really take a chill pill."  He chuckles some more, but not as heartily as he did before, though he actually seems to be smiling more widely, if that's possible.

Sekoqa notices something about Skull and whispers to the others, "I don't think trying to inflict pain on him is going to help at all, but he seems to be amused by what he thinks is Sek's useless determination.  Not to insult anyone's honor or anything, but I think we should try to either lie fantastically, barter ridiculously, or spout dire threats simply to amuse him, and then he'll let us go."[sblock=Insight]Sekoqa just made an Insight check!  What he noticed will influence your next check![/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 21, 2009)

Sek grins wide as an idea slams her in the head and slowly.... seductively she saunters over to the door with a HUGE smile on her face.....

"I'm sure a strong.... masterful.... perfectly created skull on a door is told ALL time time what wonderful craftsmanship you are huh?... Sek says softly as she moves in to run her lithe and sensual fingers over the broadness of the door..... softly she whispers very near to the skulls surface on the door....mmmmm...  she moans slightly with a devilish look in her eyes...  how about you open this door for me and my friends here.. and in return... I will give you a long... satisfying kiss... ever been kissed before you sexy skull you?" Sek smiled as she used her... assets as well her her ability to lie to get her way this time...... 

[sblock=Bluff Check]1d20+5=15[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 21, 2009)

Wil, keeping quiet in the background, raises an eyebrow at Sek's new tactic. "Er ..." He tries to come up with some plan to complement Sek's, but nothing comes to mind. Deciding to wait for a moment and see how it plays out, the eladrin leans against the far wall of the room, staff in hand.


----------



## Camelot (Jun 21, 2009)

Skull can barely contain his laughter.  "HAHAHAHA!  Woohoohoo...if you think an _undead disembodied skull_ would actually...HA!  Really, though, that's entertaining.  What else would you do to get through this door?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 21, 2009)

"Oh, you require entertainment, do you? Yes, I suppose you would, sitting in the same place all day."

Buna places her scourges on the floor and then proceeds to attempt an acrobatic feat, although it isn't really that much more than a souped-up cartwheel.

OOC: Athletics = 12


----------



## Camelot (Jun 22, 2009)

Skull yawns.  "Is that all you've got?  A cartwheel?  Seriously, if I had a body..."  He groans.  "You've bored me long enough.  You know what's entertaining?  A good battle.  Have at 'em!"

The door you just entered from opens, and in comes a horde of monsters.

Details tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Rathan (Jun 22, 2009)

Seks face turns a more vibrant red than her normal pink hue.... she could fry and egg on her face she was so pissed off at the current moment and was only able to snap a few grumbled words as she stomped away quickly from the door..... 

someone else try damn it..... is all she spoke as she moved to the FAR opposite side of the room opposite the skulled door and slumped aginst the wall to brood over how much she LOATHED that door...


----------



## Camelot (Jun 22, 2009)

Sek doesn't have time to do anything, because the monsters fill the room from the other side and attack![sblock=Map]X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
X.X.G1 . . . . . . . . .X.X
X.KoKr . . . . . . . . .B.X
X.G3LdFt . . . . . . . .S.X
X.SkG2 . . . . . . . . .X.X
X.SpGb . . . . . . . . .N.X
X.CgGrTm . . . . . . . .W.X
X.SdDo . . . . . . . . .S.X
X.X.G4 . . . . . . . . .X.X
X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock]The first monster to move is a goblin with a black short sword and black leather armor (G4). It stands over by the wall while it shouts to its allies for help.

A tiny creature made of bone, dust, hair, and flesh (Tm) scurries over to Wil and ends right under the eladrin's feet.

Guided by the first goblin, two smaller goblins (G1 + 2) move towards Buna and Sekoqa.

An enormous spider (Sp) leaps from the horde at Nyjry, it's fangs dripping with poison. Nyjry leaps out of the way and the spider bites air.

A slobbering starved dog (Sd) bounds towards the sulking Sek.[sblock=Map]X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
X.KoKr . . . . . . . .G2B.X
X.G3LdFt . . . . . . .G1S.X
X.Sk . . . . . . . . . .X.X
X. .Gb . . . . . . . .SpN.X
X.CgGr . . . . . . . . .W.X
X. .Do . . . . . . . .SdS.X
X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
X.X.X. . . . . .G4 . .X.X.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock]Remaining are a kobold (Ko), a strange fuse between a reptile and an insect (Kr), a fourth goblin (G3), a human-sized devil (Ld), a strange abberant blob of tentacles (Ft), a skeleton that looks like it's about to fall apart (Sk), a swarm of monkey like things that are chittering loudly (Gb), a small disembodied hand wearing a gauntlet (Cg), a giant rat (Gr), and a ghost that is drippin wet (Do).

The chittering from the small monkeys drives you nuts and distracts you, resulting in a -1 penalty to all your defenses.[sblock=Initiative]The battle is under way, and Skull is merely watching and laughing. Sek gets to go next, and then the order is the kobold, Buna, the insectoid reptile, goblin 3, the crawling gauntlet, the chittering monkeys, Xuxgu, the devil, Wil, the giant rat, Nyjry, the ghost, Sekoqa, the abberant creature, the skeleton, then back to goblin 4, the tiny creature of dead stuff, goblins 1 and 2, the spider, the dog, and back to Sek.


This battle may seem a little daunting, but just keep in mind that many of the monsters are minions. =)[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jun 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Oh dang ...

If we can somehow manage to get some baddies off of Wil, I'd like to drop an area attack of some sort on one of these big clumps. With luck, that'll even up the numbers a bit ...[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 23, 2009)

Sek thinks quickly as she summons up her spirit companion quickly in front of Wil
giving access to it's powers of healing to Nyjry, Will, and Herself..... the bear roars a silent roars and reaches out to bat Sd away from her field of vision....

[sblock=Actions
Minor action: *Call Spirit Companion:* (Conjuration, Primal) Minor Action Close Burst 20
Effect: You conjure your spirit companion in an unoccupied
square in the burst. The spirit lasts until you fall unconscious or until you dismiss it as a minor action. The spirit occupies 1 square. Enemies cannot move through its space, but allies can. When you take a move action,
you can also move the spirit a number of squares equal to your speed.
The spirit can be targeted by melee or ranged attacks, although it lacks hit points. If a single melee or ranged attack deals damage to the spirit equal to 10 the spirit disappears, and you take
damage equal to 5. Otherwise, the spirit is unaffected by the attack.
Standard Action: *Protecting Strike* (Implement, Primal, Spirit)
Standard Action Melee spirit 1
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Will
Hit: 1d8+3 damage, and each ally adjacent to your spirit companion gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier. [On Sd in front of Sek... 1d20+4=11 vs. Will, 1d8+3=4 Damage
Move Action: None[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] I'm fine with the random enemy generation, and I'll trust that you didn't give us more than we can handle, but you really put us in an awful situation, position-wise.  The fact that we're spread out like this, and backed against the wall, puts us where we can't use tactics to protect the more vulnerable members, and thus can't use ranged or area attacks.  In the future, I'd like to specify that Nyjry will make sure to stay 5-10' away from all walls given a choice.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 29, 2009)

The bear appears once again to defend Sek and the others.  It bashes away the dog, who falls unconscious against the wall, while at the same time giving Nyjry, Wil, and Sek a protective energy.

The kobold approaches and throws a javelin at Buna.  The javelin almost hits one of the goblins attacking Buna, but ends up simply clattering against the far wall.[sblock=Map] . .A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.I.J.K.L.
 .X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
1.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
2.X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
3.X. .Kr . . . .Ko . . .G2B.X
4.X.G3LdFt . . . . . . .G1S.X
5.X.Sk . . . . . . . . . .X.X
6.X. .Gb . . . . . . . .SpN.X
7.X.CgGr . . . . . . . .S.W.X
8.X. .Do . . . . . . . . .S.X
9.X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
0.X.X.X. . . . . .G4 . .X.X.X
 .X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Buna, Kr, G3, Cg, Gb, Xuxgu, Ld, Wil, Gr, Nyjry, Do, Sekoqa, Ft, Sk, G4, Tm (sharing Wil's space), G1, G2, Sp, Sek, Ko.

If you want to learn more about a creature, point it out and make a check (since you might not know which skill to use, just roll a d20 and I'll add your appropriate modifier).[/sblock][sblock=Position]This goes for everyone; if it bugs you to be right up against the wall, then you can choose to go a little more into the room for future encounters before rolling initiative.

The reason I randomly placed you up against the wall in the first place was because I figured it would balance out that the monsters are also randomly placed against the wall.

Another thing is that since the monsters are randomly generated, they don't end up in groups of the same kind.  For a lot of monster's, this puts a big dent in their strategy.  Kobold skirmishers, for example, rely a lot on their Mob Attack, which gives them a +1 bonus to attack rolls per kobold ally adjacent to the target.  If there are no other kobolds in the encounter, it can't get this bonus.

Basically, don't get too worried at the sight of a huge horde of monsters and you in a disadvantageous position.  The monsters are just as worried as you are.  Plus, you'll always get a new character if your current one dies.  Except Sekoqa.  He probably won't be replaced.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jun 30, 2009)

"More enemies? Great, just great," Buna says. Her sarcasm is convincing, although something deep within her secretly longs for further battle.

Buna draws her scourges with the fluidity of one who has done it thousands of times, and quickly lashes out at the small goblin in front of her (OOC: Dual strike on G2 hits AC 13 for 9 damage and AC 24 for 7 damage. If that kills it, Buna will shift into its square. Otherwise, Buna will mark it.)



[sblock=Buna Stat Block]
Buna, Elf Fighter 1
Passive Perception 12, Passive Insight 14
AC 17, Fort 15, Reflex 14, Will 12 
HP 27/27, Bloodied 13, Surge Value 6, Surges 10/12
Speed 7, Initiative +3
Action Points: 1

Encounter Resources
Spinning Sweep
Elven Accuracy
Second Wind
Use Action Point

Daily Resources
Tempest Dance
[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jun 30, 2009)

Buna misses with his first scourge but hits with the second, killing the goblin.  She then shifts to stand where it was just standing.

The goblin is quickly replaced by the chitinous reptile.  It's constantly gnashing teeth flail through the air towards Buna, but the beast is clearly too riled up to aim accurately, and Buna notices an opening that will give her an advantage.

The other goblin runs out into the middle of the room and raises its hand.  It is clearly some kind of divine spellcaster.  Two phantasmal hands come from the the goblin towards Xuxgu and Nyjry, but both the minotaur and the githyanki resist the pull of the hands and are not affected.

The crawling gauntlet scuttles and scurries only to stop right under Sek's feet.

The gibbering monkey swarm double moves over to surround Sek's spirit companion.  Sek and Wil are swarmed by the creatures as they clamber all over the place.[sblock=Map]X. .A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.I.J.K.L.
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
1.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
2.X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
3.X. . . . . . .Ko . .KrB. .X
4.X. .LdFt . . . . . . .G1S.X
5.X.Sk . . . . . . . . . .X.X
6.X. . . . . . .G3 . . .SpN.X
7.X. .Gr . . . . . . . .S.W.X
8.X. .Do . . . . . . . .GbS.X
9.X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
0.X.X.X. . . . . .G4 . .X.X.X
.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Xuxgu, Ld, Wil, Gr, Nyjry, Do, Sekoqa, Ft, Sk, G4, Tm (sharing Wil's space), G1, Sp, Sek, Ko, Buna, Kr, G3, Cg (sharing Sek's space), Gb.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 4, 2009)

Xuxgu attacks the huge spider with Careful Attack (Rolls a 9, adds 8 to get 17).  Despite Xuxgu's most careful aim, the spider dodges his attack.

The devil runs over to help attack Buna.[sblock=Map]X.X.A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.I.J.K.L.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
1.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
2.X.X. . . . . . . . . .LdX.X
3.X. . . . . . .Ko . .KrB. .X
4.X. . .Ft . . . . . . .G1S.X
5.X.Sk . . . . . . . . . .X.X
6.X. . . . . . .G3 . . .SpN.X
7.X. .Gr . . . . . . . .S.W.X
8.X. .Do . . . . . . . .GbS.X
9.X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
0.X.X.X. . . . . .G4 . .X.X.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Wil, Gr, Nyjry, Do, Sekoqa, Ft, Sk, G4, Tm (sharing Wil's space), G1, G2, Sp, Sek, Ko, Buna, Kr, G3, Cg (sharing Sek's space), Gb, Xuxgu, Ld.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 6, 2009)

Wil snarls as his shape quivers and melts into that of the black wolf again. Snapping jaws flash towards the monkeys, tearing into them as the wolf chases them away from Sek.
[sblock=OOC]*Minor*: wild shape to beast form.
*Standard*: Savage Rend vs. Gb: 1d20+3=23 vs. Ref, a crit! That'll be 11 damage, and slide Gb to J9.
*Move*: shift to K8.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 6, 2009)

As Wil approaches the swarm of strange monkeys, they try to claw and bite at him.  He transforms into his beast form and slashes his claw towards them, but because there are so many monkeys in the swarm, he can only kill about five of them.  When Wil tries to push them back, more sneak in to take the place of those that were pushed, so that Wil can't force the entire group of monkeys to move.

The giant rat (Gr) approaches Xuxgu with foam dripping from its mouth.[sblock=Map]X.X.A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.I.J.K.L.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
1.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
2.X.X. . . . . . . . . .LdX.X
3.X. . . . . . .Ko . .KrB. .X
4.X. . .Ft . . . . . . .G1S.X
5.X.Sk . . . . . . . . .GrX.X
6.X. . . . . . .G3 . . .SpN.X
7.X. . . . . . . . . . .S.W.X
8.X. .Do . . . . . . . .GbS.X
9.X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
0.X.X.X. . . . . .G4 . .X.X.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]
Nyjry, Do, Sekoqa, Ft, Sk, G4, Tm (sharing Wil's space), G1, G2, Sp, Sek, Ko, Buna, Kr, G3, Cg (sharing Sek's space), Gb, Xuxgu, Ld, Wil, Gr.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 9, 2009)

Nyjry swings her greataxe down at the spider with awesome power, but the eight-legged fiend dodges and Nyjry finds herself in a disadvantageous position because she focused only on power and not on position.

The soaking zombie (Do) shambles slowly forward towards Sek's spirit companion.

Sekoqa tries to stab the goblin with a shuriken, but he apparently used all his luck in the last battle, and the goblin dodges with ease.

The floating tentacled creature (Ft) glides over to join the fight against Buna.

The skeleton gets closer to the battle and fires a bolt from its crossbow at Xuxgu, hitting him lightly on the shoulder.[sblock=Damage]Xuxgu only takes 3 damage, so he still has 26 hp.[/sblock]The goblin with the short sword sneaks in to attack Sek, but misses.

The implike animation under Wil's feet chomps down on his hind leg.  The wolflike Wil grunts from the pain and realizes that the pain is slowly spreading up his leg.[slbock=Damage and Effect]You take 3 necrotic damage from the bite and ongoing 2 necrotic damage as the pain seeps throughout your body (save ends).[/sblock]Sekoqa is attacked back by the goblin, and the goblin does not miss.

The spider attack Nyjry with its deadly fangs and injects her with poison.[sblock=Damage and Effect]The spider deals 10 damage, reducing Nyjry to 22 hp, and Nyjry takes ongoing 5 poison damage and is slowed (save ends both).[/sblock][sblock=Map]X.X.A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.I.J.K.L.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
1.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
2.X.X. . . . . . . . . .LdX.X
3.X. . . . . . .Ko . .KrB. .X
4.X. . . . . . . . . .FtG1S.X
5.X. . . . . . .Sk . . .GrX.X
6.X. . . . . . .G3 . . .SpN.X
7.X. . . . . . . . . . .S.W.X
8.X. . . . . . . . . .DoGbS.X
9.X.X. . . . . . . . . .G4X.X
0.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Sek, Ko, Buna, Kr, G3, Cg (sharing Sek's space), Gb, Xuxgu, Ld, Wil, Gr, Nyjry, Do, Sekoqa, Ft, Sk, G4, Tm (sharing Wil's space), G1, Sp.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jul 9, 2009)

Sek lets out a powerful spirited howl as she commands her Spirit companion to attack Gb and she herself pulls out some sort of firey power and attacks the same target herself in a flash of double team tactics... 

[sblock=Actions]
Move Action: None
Standard Action 1: *Thunder Bear's Warding* (Implement, Primal, Thunder)
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Fortitude
Hit: 1d6+3 modifier thunder damage. Until the end of your next turn, you and your allies gain resistance to all damage equal to your Constitution modifier while adjacent to your spirit companion. _Protector Spirit:_ You or an ally within 5 squares of you gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier. Spirit Companion attacks Gb for 1d20+4=17 vs. Fort
 for 1d6+3=8 Thunder Dmg.....All allies adjacent to Spirit companion get resistance to damage three untill the top of the around a.k.a... my next turn... (Nyjry also regains 3 HP)
Standard Action 2 (Spending Action Point) Sek stabs out with her long spear at Gb looking to hopefully finish him off.... 1d20+4(+2)=12 (+2 Flanking) for 1d10+2=11 Dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 10, 2009)

Before Sek can regroup and attack again, the strange gibbering monkeys grab and bite at her, causing her to fall over and take 4 damage, reducing her to 28 hp.  Sek then stands up to finish her attack.  She prepares to fire her ranged attack at the group of monkeys, and as she is focusing on them, the goblin next to her tries to sneak in an attack, but misses.  Sek then attacks and hits four of the monkeys, but there still looks to be at least twenty left.  The spirit shines with protecting spiritual power, and Nyjry in particular feels especially protected with her 3 temporary hit points she just gained.  Then, in a burst of action, Sek stabs at the tiny monkeys with her longspear.  However, they just jump out of the way and she doesn't hit any.

The kobold (Ko) throws a javelin at Sekoqa, dealing 4 damage, reducing Sekoqa to 15 hp.[sblock=Map]X.X.A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.I.J.K.L.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
1.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
2.X.X. . . . . . . . . .LdX.X
3.X. . . . . . .Ko . .KrB. .X
4.X. . . . . . . . . .FtG1S.X
5.X. . . . . . .Sk . . .GrX.X
6.X. . . . . . .G3 . . .SpN.X
7.X. . . . . . . . . . .S.W.X
8.X. . . . . . . . . .DoGbS.X
9.X.X. . . . . . . . . .G4X.X
0.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Buna, Kr, G3, Cg (sharing Sek's space), Gb, Xuxgu, Ld, Wil, Gr, Nyjry, Do, Sekoqa, Ft, Sk, G4, Tm (sharing Wil's space), G1, Sp, Sek, Ko.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 10, 2009)

Buna still can't remember much of who she is, but she damn well knows she doesn't like being surrounded. Still, better her with her armor than some of her less well protected allies.

Buna decides that the devil flanking her needs to be dealt with - she unleashes a hell of her own on the beast (OOC: Dual strike hits AC 22 for 8 damage and CRITS for 10 damage - total 18 damage. Devil is marked, if it still lives).

[sblock=Buna Stat Block]
Buna, Elf Fighter 1
Passive Perception 12, Passive Insight 14
AC 17, Fort 15, Reflex 14, Will 12 
HP 27/27, Bloodied 13, Surge Value 6, Surges 10/12
Speed 7, Initiative +3
Action Points: 1

Encounter Resources
Spinning Sweep
Elven Accuracy
Second Wind
Use Action Point

Daily Resources
Tempest Dance
[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 10, 2009)

[sblock=Dual Strike]I guess you didn't get the update, but Dual Strike was updated.  Basically, you attack one creature with your main weapon for 1[W] damage, and if you hit, you get to attack a _different_ creature with your off-hand weapon for 1[W] damage.  Kind of stinky, but in this case...[/sblock]Buna whips at the devil, killing it, then with her other scourge, slashes the reptilian insect (Kr) and kills it too!

The magic goblin (G3) raises its hand again, pointing at Xuxgu and sends another magic hand at him.  It grabs him and tries to hold him, but Xuxgu breaks free with his sheer strength.

The crawling gauntlet jumps at Sek again and scratches the tiefling.[sblock=Damage]Sek takes 6 damage from the crawling gauntlet's jumping claw attack.[/sblock]The gibberers swarm around Sek and try to pull her down, but Sek manages to stand her ground, and kicks the wierd humanoids away.[sblock=Map]X.X.A.B.C.D.E.F.G.H.I.J.K.L.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X
1.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
2.X.X. . . . . . . . . . .X.X
3.X. . . . . . .Ko . . .B. .X
4.X. . . . . . . . . .FtG1S.X
5.X. . . . . . .Sk . . .GrX.X
6.X. . . . . . .G3 . . .SpN.X
7.X. . . . . . . . . . .S.W.X
8.X. . . . . . . . . .DoGbS.X
9.X.X. . . . . . . . . .G4X.X
0.X.X.X. . . . . . . . .X.X.X
X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X.X[/sblock][sblock=Initiative]Xuxgu, Wil, giant rat (Gr), Nyjry, ghost (Do), Sekoqa, aberration (Ft), skeleton (Sk), goblin 4, tiny creature of death (sharing Wil's space), goblin 1, spider (Sp), Sek, kobold, Buna, goblin 3, crawling gauntlet (sharing Sek's space), gibbering monkeys (Gb).[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone still playing?


----------



## Rathan (Jul 21, 2009)

OOC: I am but the site has been junk the past week or so.... give people some time to get back on track from that Camelot


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Jul 21, 2009)

OOC: I'll get a post together for Wil soonish ... I have a ton of threads to catch up on, though. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a relief.  I thought everyone was just getting bored with it.  I'll let everyone get their bearings!


----------

